# Nowadays state of the transmitter Konstantynow, where once tallest structure stood



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

By using http://212.244.179.188/website/Orto/viewer.htm , I found out many of the nowadays state of the area, on which the tallest construction built so far, the 646 metre tall radio mast Konstantynow once stood. It is a bit amazing, that except of the mast and the radio frequency transmission line, which run from the transmitter building to the mast there, still nearly all installations are in places. From the mast itsself, the basement and the anchor blocks still exist and it may be still possible to rebuild it, in the same manner on the same site!









Former transmission site Gabin-Konstantynow (RCN Konstantynow), low resoluted









Former transmission site Gabin-Konstantynow (RCN Konstantynow), closer up









Basement of former mast (over the 'b' of 'Gabin'), the building above is the former helix building









Second close up-view of the former helix building and the former mast basement, which is the round concrete plate under the helix building









Southwest edge of transmitter area, the markings in the row are the former mast basements









Former transmitter building and substation. The transmitter station had its own 110kV-subsation on its site, to which run two 110kV-powerlines!









Close up view of former transmitter building. Note the lattice tower, used for directional radio services









Close up view of the 110kV-substation used for power supply.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Wow, 646m, that's tall. but BD will be taller


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

This is the current tallest structure on earth, the KVLY Mast in North Dakota. It was built before the Konstantynow mast, but regained the title of tallest in 1991. 

It is 629 m tall.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the relicts of the Konstantynow transmitter mast and the former transmitter building:









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=c8283eb1c5d9099f 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=aff22c564098cec1 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=f93a80ab00b2667e 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=a159336d22a163b2 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=94cbb6d8455c5ce5 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=37825658e35f59cd 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=eed87dac0be2e1fb 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=6540eb7afbcbdef3 












http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=e3fac79f620a8bbc 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=b3c5f70a912a7ab3 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=b4f627ca2d65f90a 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=8c61e83613f92057 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=2570959ac553cb44 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=9c5aabba2671315b 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=aabca48ae412da4f 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=d98c127a80ccc87d 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=5ecbf990824fe128 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=5508cc606aeb032c 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=c175660385066bdd 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=3cc23af11141dd5b 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=2fdf1362a2939b60 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=fce69ea787cf1720 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=fb6e74c782fc44f7 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=014275d625913571 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=18f9aef35c01dd36 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=4878f71e1831bb0d 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=c4a6fa0f3aa3ec46 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=5bc4fe1fc80119dd 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=7496fb3a515033b9 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=264794c7a308ceb9 









http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=6895c11dbd8fe003 

It would be a good idea, if they would transform the former transmitter building, which is today unused, into a museum for radio and structural enineering.


----------

